# Why this Forum is A Madhouse/sanatorium ??



## CharlesBronson (May 5, 2006)

What a hell hapen in here ?

When I submit back in early 2005 it was a nice and pleasant place to be and to wrote ,but now...it simply a madhouse, Ten thousand topics in the aviation section talking about the same issue, Administrators taking a eternal nap, moderators insulting some members like Henk....etc,etc.

In WW2 section is the dam same thing, And teorically ...if there is mods after all, sometimes the threads look like a post beers chit-chat.


In here there is plenty admin and mods....but nobody seems to care about their jobs.

Any suggestions ??, beside the cursings that for sure will come.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

Well Panzerknacker, first off, there was an influx of idiotic meatballs that decided to inundate this forum at the same time... Henk came in with some attitude, but we got him straightened out and he has turned out to be a excellent member...

Cursing is a part of society buddy, and if it gets to u, u may need to see alitttle more of the world....


> In here there is plenty admin and mods....but nobody seems to care about their jobs.


Are u outta ur freakin mind dude??? Not care??? My wife bitches at me EVERY SINGLE FU*KING DAY about how much time I spend here.... Trust me, it aint because I like to curse and slam meatballs all day long....

And WTF is a post beers chit-chat???? Sometimes threads go awry, and thats a part of life.... Get used to it or move the-f*ck-on..... Either way, its no cause to pause.....


----------



## kiwimac (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to MY world!

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

> Trust me, it aint because I like to curse and slam meatballs all day long....



i'm sure that's not totally true  but i don't have a problem, i think there are a lot of topics that are talking about the same thing/something we've discussed before but it's all good........


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

kiwimac said:


> Welcome to MY world!


And what the hell is that supposed to mean??? Ur world???? Anal lube and fruitcakes????

Whats ur world like kiwi???


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

The main reason old threads get re done is normally new members coming on and think theyre creating new topics because they havent read through the old ones...


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

The general chit-chat occurs mainly because a lot of us on here have become something that resembles friends. But we still discuss the war, and everything to do with it. There's plenty of subjects that contain a lot of information and great detail. 

I have some advise, wipe the tears from your eyes and just join in. Or go away.


----------



## Clave (May 6, 2006)

I can't argue for or against the place being too busy....


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2006)

Ahhhh, so the place is a little cluttered. Big deal. You should see my basement. 

Myself, I don't try to clean it for the same reason I don't mind the basement as it is: Too damn lazy.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 6, 2006)

I am fairly new and this place is pretty nice, considering some of the crapholes I have not joined, not saying you all are lucky because I am here, but it is the quality of your site and the knowledge I see from your members. There is a lot I can learn about WWII aircraft from the members here.


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2006)

Hey, we are all learning here!


----------



## Bullockracing (May 6, 2006)

I used to think I was pretty learn-ed on WWII aircraft, but I've got a ways to go!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

Don't we all? Always new things to learn. Anyway the fact that it is a bit crazy here is one of the reasons I am still here...


----------



## kiwimac (May 7, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> And what the hell is that supposed to mean??? Ur world???? Anal lube and fruitcakes????
> 
> Whats ur world like kiwi???



Dear chap,

You really MUST stop seeing things as being an attack on you personally. Go for a walk, drink some beer, enjoy the spring air. But, please, CHILL!

Kiwimac


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2006)

And u REALLY need to figure out when Im fu*king around and when I take things personally....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 8, 2006)

^Agrees with Kiwi.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2006)

< Could give a rats *** about the above^ members opinion...


----------



## Hunter368 (May 8, 2006)

While I have not been here as long as some, I find it very helpful and knowledgeable place to learn about WW2 and to keep up to date on world events. While nothing is perfect, I don't mind it here, it provides me with allot of knowledge. I also "thought" I knew allot about WW2, I have learned differently now. These people here are perhaps the most knowledgeable I have ever meet on aviation and WW2. 

While I would be the first to admit they all come in very different personalities (the very notable ones, Erich, Eric, Chris, NS, Joe, PlanD, Gnomey, Lanc, Udet and last but certainly not least Les), they all have allot of information. Some are kids, some vets, some just regular guys.....all are very knowledgeable. Get to know them alittle before passing judgment. It would be my pleasure to sit down and talk WW2 with any of them, any time.

Learn like myself, be humble, park your ego at the door and absorb what these people have to pass on and if you can share some knowledge of your own ..... all the better.

Last but not least if you don't like it here.......... well there is the door. You have the power to stay or leave.


----------



## Erich (May 9, 2006)

personally the very nature of these very forums I find quite refreshing. All ideas drawn out and it appears that nearly all are able to say what they feel without hindrance, as in the politics and off-topic forums. though I may not agree with everyone and certainly they do not all agree with me at least I can come here and let my 2 feet worth of hair down my back with out getting into a continual bag of serious air time and time again from other forums that I frequent.

enough babble lets post !

let's ride boyz


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 9, 2006)

Well, Kiwimac and Les just make my point... 



lesofprimus said:


> Well Panzerknacker, first off, there was an influx of idiotic meatballs that decided to inundate this forum at the same time... Henk came in with some attitude, but we got him straightened out and he has turned out to be a excellent member...
> 
> Cursing is a part of society buddy, and if it gets to u, u may need to see alitttle more of the world....
> Are u outta ur freakin mind dude??? Not care??? My wife bitches at me EVERY SINGLE FU*KING DAY about how much time I spend here.... Trust me, it aint because I like to curse and slam meatballs all day long....



Fine, I am very pulite person so I did not curse a lot but I guess that this is a human right, only a question, is that strictly neeeded in our forum ?


You spend a lot time? good for you, so I think that ...MAYBE is posible to merge-delete all the duplicated or even triplicated topics in the aviation section ?


And in other sentence I mean to said "after too many beers chat"


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2006)

> You spend a lot time? *good for you*


Probably not, but after being shot, stabbed and sliced, not to mention blown up, this place aint gonna kill me.....


----------



## Erich (May 10, 2006)

CB you need to relax and adapt. If you know anything about the unit that your avatar depcits then you would know better ...... III./JG 301 with the Fw 190A-8 and then the Ta 152H and then back to the Fw 190A-8. not very encouraging for a unit that was the Schwere Gruppe then a high flying look at me attitude, flying higher and faster than any Allied a/c and pilot of the time and then going back to old news the Fw 190A-8 and performing dive bombing missions against the Soviets. Quite an adaptable gruppe yes ? so shall we be . . . . 

alright grab your favourite glas of wein and kick back in a soft chair and gaze at a beautiful woman


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

Like this lassy right here....


----------



## Pisis (May 10, 2006)

I'd rather f*ck this cute wifey who's making eyes on me for some time now. The problem is that her son is Kulis' classmate...


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2006)

I don't see the problem.


----------



## Pisis (May 10, 2006)

You don't but my g/f probably would. Not talking about others...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

The problem is whether or not she is married, cause only scumbags and as*holes fu*k another mans wife, no matter how horney she is....


----------



## Hot Space (May 10, 2006)

How strange this threads topic has gone onto sex.........its almost like home


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 10, 2006)

> CB you need to relax and adapt



After 800 an so post I think that I am pretty much adapted, thanks for your Jg-301 info.



> How strange this threads topic has gone onto sex.........its almost like home



Or like the sanatorium......


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

hotspace said:


> this threads topic has gone onto sex.........its almost like home





charlesbronson said:


> Or like the sanatorium......


Are u impying then that ur asexual???

Sex=Home=WHooHOO!!!!

Sex=Sanatorium=Electric Shock Therapy

Asexual=no sex=athome fridayitis


----------



## Hot Space (May 10, 2006)

I'll go with your 1st choice


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 10, 2006)

> Are u impying then that ur asexual???



You mean like this.....?

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/no-more-ladies-threads-2073.html


----------



## Hot Space (May 10, 2006)

I think he meant it as a joke m8


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

I did...

For the love of God bronson, lighten up before I get pissed...


----------



## Hot Space (May 10, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Clave (May 11, 2006)

Best thread for ages... 

Oooh, don't forget Homersexual...


----------



## Hot Space (May 11, 2006)

Last person in the world I wanna be is Homer Simpson lol


----------



## R988 (May 11, 2006)

I have yet to come across a forum that after being around a couple of years has some people complaining it's not like it used to be, things change, it's called evolution and it's why you are here today, if nothing changed you wouldn't be here today.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2006)

This place is great, the people are, well, OK I guess...


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 11, 2006)

> For the love of God bronson, lighten up before I get pissed



I am "lightened" already, is just that I miss the girls topics.

The "lurvely ladies" thread was running smoothly until Sunny came in and the things get nasty.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2006)

OK, I misinterpeted what u were saying about the girls thread...


----------



## Clave (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, that was a shame


----------



## Henk (May 12, 2006)

Ok, I must say this forum is a mad house in a good way. Why? Well it makes me laugh to see how other people curse and get nasty or I get to say nasty stuff to other assholes. The funny **** people says here makes my day most of the time.

I think we must have some decent way among us all here and I do not have a problem with cursing, but it can sometimes get out of hand. I must also say that there is a lot of bull posted by some idiots, but then it turns into a other topic and can go on quite a while on a total other topic. 

When I got here I must say I was a mazed at the sheer size of the site and all the topics and I have read through most of them, that looks nice after the first page. I like it here very much and it just let me know there are other crazy people out there and actually let you feel like you are amongst your friends at times.

The thing between me and les, well old news in the sense that me and les sorted it out. 

Guys, please you must bring back one topic with females on or we all will go mad. JUST ONE. Now CharlsBronson is the man when it comes to pics of lovely females and I must say we must have at least one.    

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

It would take a 100% agreement from the Mods before we activate a new Ladies thread, and then with VERY strict guidelines....

We would also have to put it through the members opinions, like ur own for example... Maybe a new thread is needed.....

I shall open a bring back the ladies thread....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (May 12, 2006)

I agree with Henk, and i don't mind the sh*t talking here and all that cause sh*t is all around me, in the Philippines, here in Mexico City
I like this forum, I learn alot from here, and cause of meatballs (me :8): ) getting slammed and all that makes it even better.


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

You are all dicks, except les - he's a self-confessed *******.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

Yes I am...


----------



## Hot Space (May 14, 2006)

plan_D said:


> You are all dicks, except les - he's a self-confessed *******.




THAT'S A LIE!!!!!!!!!

I know nothing of dicks, except on Friday Nights in those Men Only Clubs


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

A lot of Richards on the guest list ?!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

LOL

I personally dont think there should be a ladies thread anymore because most of these guys could not handle it and would brake the rules too much.


----------



## R Leonard (May 18, 2006)

And what, I might ask, exactly, is wrong with the name "Richard"?

Rich


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

Its a nickname for something else. LOL


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with the name Richard , honest.


----------



## Clave (May 18, 2006)

Play nice now...


----------



## Henk (May 18, 2006)

plan_D said:


> You are all dicks, except les - he's a self-confessed *******.



Thanks mate, that was nice.    

Henk


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 18, 2006)

"Trust me, it aint because I like to curse and slam meatballs all day long...."

 ahahahhahahah!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 19, 2006)

Not sure what ur laughing at hussars....


----------



## Hunter368 (May 19, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Not sure what ur laughing at hussars....



He is in his own little world where everything he says makes sense and is intelligent.

Just kidding with you Hussar.







No I'm not. lol lol


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 19, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Not sure what ur laughing at hussars....



Well not to be rude, but lets look at the irony in what you said previously


----------



## lesofprimus (May 19, 2006)

Ironic??? Explain how u think anything I said was ironic....


----------



## Maestro (May 19, 2006)

Looks like it's gonna be an other fight between Hussars and Les...

Everyone, take cover !


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 20, 2006)

How is this turning into a fight?

Well i only meant to highlight the part about the cursing, not lately that ive seen, but usually you have a pretty lets just say "colourfull" selection of words to say.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

I dont see a fight brewing either, just trying to figure out what ur saying.... This is true, I am probably the most colorful member here, profanity-wise, but I still dont see the irony in what I said....



Les said:


> Trust me, it aint because I like to curse


Irony??? Where???? Do u know what the definition of irony is??? Does ironic mean something different up in Canada???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

LOL this could get interesting never the less...


----------



## Hunter368 (May 22, 2006)

Its been a while now, cheeze I even thought maybe hatches were buried. I think I see some thunder clouds a coming, the odd flash of lightning. Stay tuned.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2006)

Bah, I think hussars has learned his place now... Its been quiet on the Western Front for awhile, and I think both of us prefer it that way.........


----------

